# µTorrent 1.7 released



## sachin_kothari (Jul 13, 2007)

1.7 stable is finally here, after months of development.

The biggest changes were full Vista support and the removal of the 65,536 piece limit for torrents.
Also added was support for finding local peers (peers on the same LAN) and optionally not having any upload restrictions for them.
It is also possible to turn on automatic updating for betas now, found in the "Other" section of the preferences.

Read the changelog for more!

Download - *download.utorrent.com/1.7/utorrent.exe
Change Log - *download.utorrent.com/1.7/utorrent-1.7.txt
Source - www.utorrent.com


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for telling


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 13, 2007)

thnx , dude , i'm gonna check it out instantly


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

errrr... problem faced 

even u restrict the Upload speed individually in singe torrents, it seems that global download rate gets effected 

this is not suppose to happen...

Please check and tell me is it a problem only with my Installation ??


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 13, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> errrr... problem faced
> 
> even u restrict the Upload speed individually in singe torrents, it seems that global download rate gets effected
> 
> ...


Nopes , not happening here .

Global download rate and per-torrent download rates are independent of each other here .

try deleting all the settings ans starting with a fresh setup


----------



## mehulved (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey, wasn't uTorrent taken up by BitTorrent people or am I mistaken or have I had some misunderstanding?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 13, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Hey, wasn't uTorrent taken up by BitTorrent people or am I mistaken or have I had some misunderstanding?


yes they bought it


----------



## casanova (Jul 14, 2007)

I got the update prompt today. They should allow customised speeds settings. Bandwidth allocation speed is of no use to most Indians because of slow connections


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2007)

thanx for the update usin it


----------



## xbonez (Jul 14, 2007)

somehow utorrent always gives me bad speeds. i'm now using bitlord and i'm getting very gud speeds.


----------



## Josan (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks for this update ,let me try this first ,is there some better torrent downloader then the utorrent i mean the best one ,and let me add one more thing that it must be vista compatible ,i mean best one for the windows vista


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2007)

^^utorrent is the best & it also supports vista so go for it


----------



## goobimama (Jul 14, 2007)

Been using utorrent on Vista since day one. Waiting for the mac utorrent to be released...(currently in private beta)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 14, 2007)

goobi, one word...cross over


----------



## goobimama (Jul 14, 2007)

saurav, naa. Right now I don't download much with the Mac. So Xtorrent or transmission is fine. uTorrent for Mac does look great though...


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 14, 2007)

*UPDATE:*
The Most Recent and Stable update of µTorrent is *1.7.1 (build 3360)
*


> --- 2007-07-13: Version 1.7.1 (build 3360)
> - Fix: Invalid download amounts being reported to trackers for >4GB torrents



For a List of Changes: *CLICK HERE*
Download: *CLICK HERE*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> *UPDATE:*
> The Most Recent and Stable update of µTorrent is *1.7.1 (build 3360)
> *
> 
> ...



new update available in 1 day
thanx for the info


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 15, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> new update available in 1 day
> thanx for the info



This fix was needed ASAP as People download GBs of Data  


> Fix: Invalid download amounts being reported to trackers for >4GB torrents


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the information. They are really quick to fix bugs


----------



## codyhulk (Jul 16, 2007)

utorrent used to be amazing in the past but now most of the time it isn't able to finish of the general downloads without microsoft trying to intefere.
I needed to shift to Azureus.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 16, 2007)

codyhulk said:
			
		

> utorrent used to be amazing in the past but now most of the time it isn't able to finish of the general downloads without *microsoft trying to intefere.*
> I needed to shift to Azureus.



R U  on Pot or something? Plz elaborate how is Microsoft interfering, or are you confusing RIAA & MPAA with Microsoft?


----------



## codyhulk (Jul 16, 2007)

Go to Isohunt.. Download random famous torrent from there. You will have your own answer


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 16, 2007)

Is RIAA or MPAA intefering? How?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 16, 2007)

well i'm downloading 90GB worth of data from torrents and i'm getting full speeds with uTorrent 1.7 !


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 16, 2007)

codyhulk said:
			
		

> Go to Isohunt.. Download random famous torrent from there. You will have your own answer



Again, if you don't have facts to back your statement, stop spreading misconceptions.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Again, if you don't have facts to back your statement, stop spreading misconceptions.



Tell me what is he talking about. I am using µtorrent. so it concerns me. Whats going on?


----------



## codyhulk (Jul 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Again, if you don't have facts to back your statement, stop spreading misconceptions.


 
Speaking from personal xp.. I dont need to save all the error logs just to provide the FACT to the forum.. 

If you do that.. Simple line 

GET SOME LIFE!

Are you lawyer or what? I am not in some sort of court. 

Don't know but sounds stupid... Its like I watch a movie and I say I didn't like the movie..

and you will say give me a proof.. Are you serious???
Movie sucks .. simple statement from me. YOu like the movie, cool!!!
Same happens with every software..  I don't consider being super fan of any software. 

Same goes about whatever I post. 

Enough Negativity. Hope you keep thing positive.. I will ignore any stupid statements from you in future. Hope to have some Integrity from you in future.



			
				adithyagenius said:
			
		

> Tell me what is he talking about. I am using µtorrent. so it concerns me. Whats going on?


 
Nothing big.. Just Microsoft Defender is checking your utorrent usage. It may stop you from downloading large torrent. May not happen with every PC. But if you are getting Pirated software.. Microsoft has logs to provide the proof of the action.. 

check your Logs. Use software called Spybot Search & Destroy. You will find some part of your computer usage is being uploaded to Microsoft server and it will treat that software as bot by new definition.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 16, 2007)

codyhulk said:
			
		

> If you do that.. Simple line
> 
> GET SOME LIFE!
> 
> Are you lawyer or what? I am not in some sort of court.



If you cannot prove something you say then don't say a lie. 



> Enough Negativity. Hope you keep thing positive.. I will ignore any stupid statements from you in future. Hope to have some Integrity from you in future.



Just back whatever you say with facts, don't just say something just cos u r unable to understand it.


> It may stop you from downloading large torrent. [May not happen with every PC. But if you are getting Pirated software.. Microsoft has logs to provide the proof of the action..



Lolz....complete Bull****. You sound like an old member here, prakash.



> check your Logs. Use software called Spybot Search & Destroy. You will find some part of your computer usage is being uploaded to Microsoft server and it will treat that software as bot by new definition.



I wonder, I am using it here, & Spybot too...no such thing. Again, any screenshot or log? R U sure it is not something else?


----------



## xbonez (Jul 16, 2007)

i wonder whether it has something to do with global warming or something, but everybody's tempers seem to be flying all over the forum. chill guys


----------



## vish786 (Jul 16, 2007)

1.  does it automatically start downloading when system is restarted ?? answer only if u have used this version. 

2.  what  r the chances of utorrent getting crashed if  the  peers/seeds are too many, when ur downloading many files simultaneously ??


----------



## codyhulk (Jul 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> If you cannot prove something you say then don't say a lie.
> 
> Just back whatever you say with facts, don't just say something just cos u r unable to understand it.
> Lolz....complete Bull****. You sound like an old member here, prakash.
> ...


 
I am fully confident of what I am saying. Update your definition

Just hint how do you sound.

Codyhulk: Andheri got Traffic Jam.. Try to avoid that route

gx_saurav:If you cannot prove something you say then don't say a lie. Did you take picture of it? Give me proof. if you don't have facts to back your statement, stop spreading misconceptions.

Codyhulk : What a low self esteem guy who needs to take picture of traffic Jam just to prove his point. Duh!!! 

(codyhulk thinks to himself ) Does he have any real life friends? Because he can't trust anything. What a Paranoid.. (rolling eyes)



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> 1. does it automatically start downloading when system is restarted ?? answer only if u have used this version.
> 
> 2. what r the chances of utorrent getting crashed if the peers/seeds are too many, when ur downloading many files simultaneously ??


 
1. Only if you have enabled software at startup

2. Chances vary according to speed and settings of the software. Also the server of the torrent seeding site.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 16, 2007)

Traffic Jam is diff compared to Torrents 

*EDIT:*

Here is something interesting info.The MPAA, RIAA are tracking down users and p2p downloaders through various methods ..Here is one of them and how people scrw this people's intentions



> *The MPAA, RIAA and several anti-piracy organizations are constantly trying to trap people into downloading fake torrents. These torrents are hosted on trackers that are setup to collect IP addresses of all the ‘pirates’ who try to download these files.*
> To make these traps more visible, Fenopy just introduced the *FakeFinder*. The FakeFinder lists the most popular fake torrents and the latest fake trackers. It also allows you to search for fake torrents by keyword or infohash.
> 
> The actual .torrent links for these fake files are blocked, and FakeFinder serves an informational purpose only. It is actually quite amusing to browse through these fake files and trackers. The companies that host these anti-piracy trackers came up with some interesting hostnames like “dirtydevils.cyberbox.com.br” and “bittorrent.isthebe.st“.
> ...



*SOURCE*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 16, 2007)

codyhulk said:
			
		

> I am fully confident of what I am saying. Update your definition
> 
> Just hint how do you sound.
> 
> ...




Answer of GX : how did u came to know about this? Some news channel, friend living there? Again, proof plz.

& my real life....ROFL , you can ask anyone in thos forum about my real life other then Linguys & Macboys.

This isn't real life. This is internet. If you are saying something, provide facts & proof


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 17, 2007)

Lucky me. I am on XP and not using defender.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 17, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> Lucky me. I am on XP and not using defender.



Do ya believe him?


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 18, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Do ya believe him?



I don't trust such stupid rumours when proof isn't provided. But there is a tiny possibility of it being true. To rule it out totally I would have to do a bit searching. Since I am not using Vista, I dont have to. Thats why I am relieved.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm a little bit confused... what are we talking about?


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 18, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I'm a little bit confused... what are we talking about?



The Latest version of  µTorrent has been released


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 18, 2007)

Version 1.7 has been running into problems... Many torrent sites have given an alert like this..


> There have been reports of utorrent 1.7 sending private info outside the tracker
> 
> The client version 1.7 will not be allowed at bitsoup.org because of this problem
> 
> ...



Here's the discussion about this in the utorrent forums..
*forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=26594
*forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?pid=262771#p262771


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2007)

Bummer. I had set some downloads in the office. When I come home I find out that a 1.7 is banned on hdbits. nothing got downloaded...


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 18, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=550119&postcount=17


----------



## napster007 (Jul 21, 2007)

so there are ppl here who use utorrent.(if u know what i mean )  seed people seed. *the **napster commands u*.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2007)

^^Huh?


----------



## napster007 (Jul 21, 2007)

i mean *give what u take*. if u cant understand that then "may god have mercy on you"


----------



## xbonez (Jul 21, 2007)

napster007 said:
			
		

> so there are ppl here who use utorrent.(if u know what i mean )  seed people seed. *the **napster commands u*.



the use of torrentts is not illegal, downloading copyrighted stuff is. so why shouldn't people use torretns. i use it to download free stuff such as linux distros and open source softwares


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 21, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> the use of torrentts is not illegal, downloading copyrighted stuff is. so why shouldn't people use torretns. i use it to download free stuff such as linux distros and open source softwares



^^ Me too


----------



## napster007 (Jul 22, 2007)

^^so do i. but it does'nt harm to seed does it no matter what u download



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> the use of torrentts is not illegal, downloading copyrighted stuff is. so why shouldn't people use torretns. i use it to download free stuff such as linux distros and open source softwares


 
so u mean u havent downloaded any pirated stuff? ..........till date???



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> the use of torrentts is not illegal, downloading copyrighted stuff is. so why shouldn't people use torretns. i use it to download free stuff such as linux distros and open source softwares


 
so u mean u havent downloaded any pirated stuff? ..........till date???


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2007)

Well I got a bit confused by the first part:"so there are ppl here who use utorrent." Don't mean mean plain and simple "torrent" instead of the client "utorrent"? Anyway, its not important. I hope god has mercy on me...


----------



## xbonez (Jul 22, 2007)

napster007 said:
			
		

> so u mean u havent downloaded any pirated stuff? ..........till date???



no. i prefer buying original stuff. does who work hard making softwares, games and movies for us deserve to get their due for it.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jul 23, 2007)

Version 1.7.2 Final Released
Change Log - *download.utorrent.com/1.7.2/utorrent-1.7.2.txt


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 27, 2007)

*DO NOT USE µtorrent 1.7 xxxx to 1.7.1 xxxxx .*They are found to have many Bugs and are banned by most of the pvt Trackers.Either stick with *v1.6 or v1.6.1* OR Use Latest version of it 

µTorrent 1.7 and 1.7.1 banned




> Due to some serious bugs in *µTorrent 1.7 and 1.7.1*, these versions of the client *will be banned* .  If you are using µTorrent 1.7 or 1.7.1, please update to µTorrent 1.7.2 as soon as possible, or consider switching to a different client, such as Azureus 2.5.0.4.  Users of µTorrent 1.6.0 and 1.6.1 will not be affected by this ban.



* Here are the specific problems which have prompted the banning of µTorrent 1.7 and 1.7.1:
* 
*#*


> µTorrent 1.7 is reported to announce incorrect download amounts to the tracker for torrents where the data is greater than 4 GB in size.  If you are using this client, it may be reporting far more download to the tracker than you are actually downloading.



*#*


> µTorrent 1.7.1 does not respect the 'private torrent' flag in its algorithm for Local Peer Discovery.  This makes it unsuitable for use on private trackers.  This problem has been corrected in µTorrent 1.7.2.


----------

